# I've started seeing more and more chihuahuas with short tails...



## Nester (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been seeing more and more chihuahuas with short tails. I know some are docked or amputated, but I've also heard that some are born with the "Bobtail" gene, in which they have a naturally short tail.

Why are people having them docked, though? I know it's not the dog's fault. Whoever had it docked is at fault. Yes, it may look "Cute", but it doesn't look like a chihuahua! If you want a dog with a "Cute" tail, then why cut the tail off of a chihuahua, which should have a long tail? Why not get a min pin or corgi?

I don't have anything against the owners of docked chihuahuas, but i do have a problem with whoever is doing it to the dog. And again, there's nothing wrong with the dog. He or She probably would've preferred to keep his or her tail.

Again, if you think a short tail looks cute, than don't dock a chihuahua, get a min pin or corgi! The standards of these dogs is a docked tail!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

My Princess Kozanna, who came from a puppymill, has almost no tail at all, just a little nub. We don't know if she was born that way or if her mother chewed her tail off with her umbilical cord or if she had some kind of accident. She's cute as a button anyway!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I think tail docking shouldn't be allowed period, unless the tail is broken or damaged. Same with ear clipping. I heard over in Europe that's not allowed now ... is that right? I hope they do that here.


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

Krista, I don't know about all of europe but here it's forbidden. Which I'm glad for! Unless medically needed I see no reason for it. 
What's the name in english for the little "sporrs" on the hind legs that puppies sometimes have left? Even those are forbidden to have removed now.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

The "bobtail" is a breed fault and dogs that are known to carry that gene should not be bred. 

In my province it is now illegal to do any cosmetic surgery to pets (IE: tail docking, ear clipping etc) but you still see tons of ads for these "altered" litters of puppies online.

We have always been against cosmetic surgery in pets and even selected our vet because their clinic is too - I just wish that there was a way to actually enforce the new laws here but there just isn't enough staff to do so.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow! I have never seen a bob tailed Chihuahua nor one that had one docked. I would have probably thought it was mix or different breed If I had.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

iv never seen one either...! I just dont understand docking of tails, i love seeing a beautiful tail on a doggy. im pretty sure its illigal here in the uk for clipping ears, it should be everywhere really, i dont get why they do it ?? x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh yuk! You should never mutilate a dog for fashions sake.I can't see it being popular as most chihuahua owners love the waggy tails!! 
In UK it is illegal to dock ears and tails are only docked for proven working/hunting dogs. You still see young dogs with docked tails even tho the legislation has been in place for several years.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

There is a min pin near me he looks exactly like a tan smoothcoat but has a bob tail.


----------

